
Reactronic Live Demo: Transactionally Reactive State Management for ReactJS - ychetyrko
https://nezaboodka.github.io/reactronic-demo/
======
ychetyrko
Reactronic is a free open-source JavaScript library that provides
transactionally reactive state management in a Web application.

Transactional reactivity means that state changes are being made in an
isolated data snapshot and then, once atomically committed, are consistently
propagated to corresponding visual components for (re)rendering. All that is
done in automatic, seamless, and fine-grained way.

